# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Adds Quarter-Zip Comfort Fleece Pullover



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Comfort Fleece 1573 quarter-zip pullover from Comfort Colors by Chouinard
Features a super soft feel and weathered, garment-dyed look the company is known for combined with trendy styling. It’s made of 8-ounce60% cotton/40% polyester with a 30- singles face yarn for an extra soft feel.

Fashion details include aYKK kissing zipper, set-in sleeves, and1x1 rib knit on the cuffs and waistband.There also is color-matching twill neck tape and a self-fabric inside locker patch as well as a tear-away label for rebranding. 

It is stocked in four popular heather colors: ash, charcoal, crimson, and navy. Custom dyeing also is available with a minimum order. Adult sizes range from small through 2X. 

For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

